# attempting to build a ER Collet Chuck



## lugnut (Jul 18, 2010)

A resent visit to GadgetBuilder's web site prompted me to attempt building a ER 32 collet chuck for my C6 Grizzly lathe, similar to the one he made. I've been wanting to buy a R8 quick change collet set for my X3 mill for some time now, so I ordered one the other evening from Discount Machine on Ebay. I needed the collets for the chuck and why not be able to use them on Lathe and Mill? 

for material I dug through the box and found a cold rolled cutoff slug 2" X 4.75" and a 2"X 2.50.






I took the backing plate off my 4 jaw chuck and used the measurements to machine the chuck main body.





I mounted the body piece to the chuck and board out and treaded a hole for the chuck piece. 





Now I have the two part together.





Now I have to wait for the collets and the new back plate I ordered. I hope that the back plate I ordered fits. I screwed up a bit because I fit the chuck body to the back plate for my four jaw chuck and the one I ordered is for my 3 jaw (3 hole vs 4 holes). I guess I can re-drill the holes to fit the 3 jaw backing plate.

I will probably use some RED LocTite on the threads after I get it all set up. 
I will post some more when I get the parts and attempt the tapered hole for the collets. I've never cut a tapered hole before. Wish me luck


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

lugnut  said:
			
		

> Wish me luck



Absolutely. Best of luck.

This is another example of how cool it is to have the machines and knowledge to make your own stuff. I was just talking to T about this. Neat.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck, Mel.

I'll be watching closely. An ER40 chuck for my lathe is on my list, I already have the R8-ER40 chuck for the mill.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 18, 2010)

ksouers, with your R8 chuck for your mill, you have the collets and the nut to hold them in, now all you need is a fixture to hold the collets and attaches to your lathe.
Mel


----------



## larry1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mel                                                                                          Belots of luck. Thanks for the pictures.  Larry1


----------



## lugnut (Aug 4, 2010)

I finally got the collet set that I ordered, took almost three weeks but with a little pressuring I finally got the ebay seller to come up with one. Then I had to make one of those little "swing up threading tools" that I saw on here (I think it was here) to cut the metric threads on the neck. I love that threading tool!!

bored out the center





bored the taper for the collets.





GREAT only ~.0003 runout





Now I can use the collets on the lathe and the milling machine and I only have $117 in the whole set up. I guess I should clean it up a little and make it shine some.
fun project. 




Now whats next.
Mel


----------

